
NSA Releases 21 Oral History Interviews - zeeshanm
https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/declass/oral_history_interviews.shtml
======
gcb0
what's the point of those? the random ones i read, the interviewer, besides
the record not capturing over half of his phrases, only ask questions about
black segregation at the army.

nothing really interesting in those if you already know the army works by
friends recommending friends.

